# Nikkei: Project Cafe includes 6" touchscreen, camera



## Valwin (Jun 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> > the new controller will include a around 6" touch panel, including rechargeable battery inside
> > when not using TV, the controller is treated as a handheld
> > when treating as a console, you play the game on the TV as usual
> 
> ...




i dont know how true this is so take it as a rumor 

Source
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=432354


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY?!

I've already got something for this purpose, it's called a 3DS. I won't be buying a Wii 2, as if this rumour is true, I see absolutely NO point in the controller. It's not revolutionary. It's just printing gold bars.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

you can use the controller as a tv and the console itself is also wireless that means you could take it with you anywhere and play it


----------



## Chanser (Jun 3, 2011)

The source is from Nikkei and they're pretty much on the ball.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> The source is from Nikkei and they're pretty much on the ball.


Aww, Nintendo have priced themselves out of the market.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nikkei says that Wii 2 will be released in the latter half of 2012.


Awww, still that much time to go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the others console don't get launched in the same timeframe as the Café.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah this is shaping up to have 3DS price tag controllers.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 3, 2011)

just wait till tuesday


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

I like that Nintendo is going in a new direction with things, like they always do. I'm a bit concerned about the cost though, and I'm really confused as to how this will find its way into gameplay.

On a side note, I can't wait to see Sony steal this idea and try to pass it off as their own.

*EDIT: What the fuck happened to buttons?!*


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> On a side note, I can't wait to see Sony steal this idea and try to pass it off as their own.They could include a similar option on the NGP and claim it was their intention all along. In fact, there was much talk about using the PSP as a screen/controller for the PS3, whatever happened to that? (I'm out of the loop with the PS3, so...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, yet. The controller will _include_ a touch screen, not "consist entirely of" one. So there might still be buttons. There better.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> including rechargeable battery inside


ABOUT DAMN TIME! God I hate how the wii-mote uses non-rechargeable batteries. It got really expensive over time and even using rechargeable batteries became annoying since my wii-motes all ate through them faster than the non-rechargeable batteries.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that would be classic Sony. 
I believe what happened to the "PSP on PS3" idea was that Nintendo didn't put enough emphasis on their "GBA on GameCube" control scheme to make it worth the time to steal.

The first post claims that it will have "tablet-like controls", I think that means buttons will take a back seat.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Yeah this is shaping up to have 3DS price tag controllers.


it's not like their 3d controllers


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm actually quite intrigued about this. I can imagine them implementing streetpass into this.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay a normal controller for any console costs about £30, add Screen to it.. lets say £50?
BUT FUCK! Who the fuck wants to pay £50 for a controller? A SIMPLE BASIC GAMING CONTROLLER!

"NEXT GEN GAMING" on a little screen on the controller? HD? Resolution? 
Are you fucking kidding me...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuck the Wii 2. I've been appreciative of Nintendo hardware up to now, and it seems they've priced themselves out of the market.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

No no no no no no no no no.

Seriously, i dont want cameras, or touch screens or anything like that on my controller.

I want analog sticks, d-pad, and buttons. I'm sorry but in my opinion, gaming has become nothing but a fad and a big joke now. Everything has to have camera's. Everything has to have motion control. Everything has to have touch screen. It's stupid. It's getting to the point where, I don't want the console because of that stuff.

And if one of the controllers break, you know it's going to cost more than an Xbox 360 controller because of the crap they have inside of it.

I'm sorry but if this rumor is true, this is one time where I won't be supporting Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I will accept the Screen/Touch screen...
but lets talk about cost, screen resolution?
Will they be able to take everything in consideration make it affordable? Think NOT.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Well, I will accept the Screen/Touch screen...
> but lets talk about cost, screen resolution?
> Will they be able to take everything in consideration make it affordable? Think NOT.




cmon is nintendo i sure they will figure something out


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No no no no no no no no no.
> 
> Seriously, i dont want cameras, or touch screens or anything like that on my controller.
> 
> ...


Motion controls were ok, but when the wiimote has less buttons than a SNES controller? This isn't backwards compatibility. It's GOING backwards! What a bouncing heap of BS


----------



## prowler (Jun 3, 2011)

Once Nintendo's E3 comes along, you all will be throwing money at Nintendo - don't hate on me, you know you want your rehashes and Pokemon HD.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay I can play a console in my toilet, my dreams comes true. x)


----------



## Langin (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't care about the fucking controller.

The gameplay needs to be solid AND the controls need to be smooth!

Stop whining and wait until the E3.

@Erdnaxela thats the spirit!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> I don't care about the fucking controller.
> 
> The gameplay needs to be solid AND the controls need to be smooth!
> 
> ...


On the contrary. A good controller means good development. A screen+ processor+ capacitive controls + analog sticks, etc... to expensive. There will be inevitable compromise for the TC


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the main reason people are complaining is the possible pricing of the controller?


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The first post claims that it will have "tablet-like controls", I think that means buttons will take a back seat.


Maybe. That remains to be seen. Did the buttons take a back seat on the DS/3DS? 

Well, _yes_, but still   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And as for Sony, who knows what they have in store. Using the NGP as a controller and/or screen for the PS3 would be a continuation/realization of what they were announcing five years ago, so you can't say they're stealing the idea from Nintendo. And I think certain trends in gaming (and technology in general) are inevitable, that general market pressure simply leads to them and they start popping up all over the place once the technology is ready for them. So it's not a matter of "stealing", it's something you'd be absolutely crazy to leave out once it's become popular. Like a computer mouse. 

And besides, gaming on tablets and tablet controls for gaming is nothing new. It's been around for a while now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> "NEXT GEN GAMING" on a little screen on the controller? HD? Resolution?
> Are you fucking kidding me...


you can play on the controller or a tv


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Is the main reason people are complaining is the possible pricing of the controller?


Thats one thing.
Another thing is, whats the point? Dont we have something called "handhelds"?
Home Consoles =/= portable.

What do you think that little screens resoulution will be?

@Bladexdsl
I get it, but whats the point? Trying to earn a bit more with the controller?


----------



## Langin (Jun 3, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah price lol

>.<

Remember Playstation 3? Remember Apple? Remember all others?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No no no no no no no no no.
> 
> Seriously, i dont want cameras, or touch screens or anything like that on my controller.
> 
> ...



Then don't buy it or anything that has any of those things?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't expect the buttons to be gone too. Iwata said buttons are still king and they won't be ditching it any time soon. 

http://wii.ign.com/articles/116/1165520p1.html

I just hope I can use my 3DS as a controller so I don't have to buy a new controller every time.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 3, 2011)

I might be wrong, but since the only thing we see of the controller having a touch-screen is for portable gaming when not using a TV, wouldn't that suggest that this special controller isn't the only kind of controller the Wii2 will have? For something that may not be used at all, I'd imagine they have a non-touch-screen controller just for playing console-style.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned earlier about streetpass. I'm sure they're trying to implement all the features of 3DS (minus 3D) into the controller. Maybe the 3DS IS the controller (or an optional one at that)


----------



## Genowing (Jun 3, 2011)

Remember the Dream Cast had a little portable game device built into the controller, maybe this is just expounding on that Idea.


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 3, 2011)

what's the point of a camera on the controller? take close up pictures of your face? are you gonna have to make facial expressions to play some games? or is the camera facing the other direction and a crappy alternative to a digital camera/camcorder?


----------



## Genowing (Jun 3, 2011)

mudassirul said:
			
		

> what's the point of a camera on the controller? take close up pictures of your face? are you gonna have to make facial expressions to play some games? or is the camera facing the other direction and a crappy alternative to a digital camera/camcorder?


Pokemon Snap AR


----------



## Snailface (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope they don't treat the controller as a stand alone game console. That would confuse the market.

What would really be smart is to design a home console that doubles as a portable. Not a controller that doubles as a portable.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is probably going to be the case. Like for the GC, you could use GBA as controller.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 3, 2011)

This kind of controller reminds me of VMU for Dreamcast and the Pocket Station


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

rock7 said:
			
		

> just wait till tuesday


I agree it's only a few days away, let's just wait.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> What would really be smart is to design a home console that doubles as a portable. Not a controller that doubles as a portable.


it's already like that the whole console is portable you can unplug it and take it with you and use the controller as a tv.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 3, 2011)

Iwata also said this



			
				Satoru Iwata @ April 2011 said:
			
		

> Whenever we make a new game console, we've done it without throwing away buttons and the directional pad... The reason for that it's better to have them, because buttons and directional pads benefit gameplay response... Taking this into account... Nintendo isn't planning on completely ditching buttons, nor is Nintendo thinking of taking tablets as they are today and implementing them in a game console.



In the article Feels Good Man posted, Iwata is also quoted saying "...this is only when we consider tablets as game devices and, for other purposes, I think tablets are very interesting, and they are a form of hardware that will continue to grow." 

This controller might be more of a move towards competition with iOS. I don't see the controllers being like a 3Ds at all. I'm seeing more like a cheaply made iPod touch with buttons and maybe a camera, which wouldnt make the cost too much higher as webcams now a days can be purchased for less than $10. 

also, I know a lot of people are saying the camera is pointless, and yeah we might think so, but to developers it is another tool that can be utilized for software development. Personally, I probably wouldn't use it, but to others it might be fun for different software.

also here is the full Q&A with Iwata on tablets and iOS competition


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it, this is actually good in a way.
The generation of portable console(not handheld). We take our consoles with us everywhere, and all we need to play is.. power source and controller! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Just hope the price isnt too high, and it has a decent screen!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

No no, you all got it wrong, what if Project Cafe IS actually a 3DS related news (Maybe an online hub where we all can finally chat and socialize with one another? Thus the name Cafe) or some game and there is no new home console by Nintendo at E3 2011??

Seriously people take a name and start speculations on it, I don't trust Nikkei or any site because nowadays, spreading false news is a click away, rumor starts with the name Project Cafe and builds up to the expectation of a new console, Nintendo admit there is a home console in _development _and straight away people jump into the wagon and start chanting "NEW CONSOLE NEW CONSOLE IS COMING"

Ok I know I'm expecting a home console announcement too but the name "Project Cafe" can be anything....remember last years "Project Sora"? Of course you do, it was some sort of team with their first game as Kid Icarus Uprising.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

it's a new home console it's not fake


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> No no, you all got it wrong, what if Project Cafe IS actually a 3DS related news (Maybe an online hub where we all can finally chat and socialize with one another? Thus the name Cafe) or some game and there is no new home console by Nintendo at E3 2011??
> 
> Seriously people take a name and start speculations on it, I don't trust Nikkei or any site because nowadays, spreading false news is a click away, rumor starts with the name Project Cafe and builds up to the expectation of a new console, Nintendo admit there is a home console in _development _and straight away people jump into the wagon and start chanting "NEW CONSOLE NEW CONSOLE IS COMING"
> 
> Ok I know I'm expecting a home console announcement too but the name "Project Cafe" can be anything....remember last years "Project Sora"? Of course you do, it was some sort of team with their first game as Kid Icarus Uprising.



I'm preeeetty sure there was a press release where it said that Project Cafe was the Wii successor


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I'm preeeetty sure there was a press release where it said that Project Cafe was the Wii successor


Maybe there was, but I still won't believe the screen part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither will I.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for all we care, this screen controller could be optional?
Like Classic controller for the Wii.
Could be a special add on for the Console?
Anyway.. tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically a peripheral.  That wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right, they didn't say the new console was 'project cafe' or anything else about it for that matter, so pretty much everything's up in the air until Tuesday


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuesday it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh shit wait, no, Monday first!! I want that Pokedex!! Then Tuesday it is.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah baby i want that pokedex toooo.

anyway i'm loving what i'm hearing :-)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruv, you turning gay after being single? lol
yeah i forgot about pokedex on monday lol.

Also, looking forward to NGP!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well believe it cos it's real.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

@Tanveer: haha I wasn't directing at him, I love my pocket monster stuff lol I need a chick however I'm turning insane blad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at this




notice how it has an antenna there's also a slot on the back you plug in to charge the internal battery so you can use it portable. the controller is the TV when this happens. you'll see in 3 days.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

Those plugs could be the slots of AV Cables, Power Cables and so on, I don't see a plug to charge battery so your point is invalid, anyways I'm off to sleep, catch you all tomorrow morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'Nite. The Antenna will most probably be the StreetPass function of the console.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

why the hell would it have street pass it's a console not a 3ds


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why the hell would it have street pass it's a console not a 3ds


Why the h3ll would it have a touchscreen it's a console not a 3ds


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 3, 2011)

If I remember correctly, these rumors were also said about the Wii before it came out.


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't understand the hate some people have, without even seeing a price...
1) If you can use it as a substitute for the TV, it'll stop families having to fight over the TV.
2) If it can be used as a separate portable device it'll just add value to it, not everyone has a portable console, so I welcome a control that doubles up as one, we all need to play games like Angry birds once in a while and plus it would have actual tactile buttons as opposed to an iPhone. What I'm really interested to see is how far it can stream the actual console.
3) Most importantly of all though is the gameplay possibilities, i.e. solving puzzles on Zelda on the touchscreen, viewing hud/map, laptop for COD kill streak rewards, etc. yes I know I lack imagination but that's what Nintendo's job will be, to show us how unique and innovative this thing could be. I'm just saying, keep an open mind until seeing what the thing actually is (for all we know this whole touchscreen controller thing could be nothing but rumours), and the price, then you can start whining.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> *image*



I'm pretty sure that was proven as fake. It was some student project or something.

I'm positive that's NOT Project Cafe.


----------



## nando (Jun 3, 2011)

am i the only one that thinks this leaked features  are all ridiculously stupid?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> we all need to play games like Angry birds once in a while


No, we don't.


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

Fine, I'll rephrase that. Some of us like playing smaller games sometimes. You don't always have to play the epic blockbuster to get an enjoyable experience. That is what games are...just for fun.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 3, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> 3) Most importantly of all though is the gameplay possibilities, i.e. solving puzzles on Zelda on the touchscreen, viewing hud/map, laptop for COD kill streak rewards, etc. yes I know I lack imagination but that's what Nintendo's job will be, to show us how unique and innovative this thing could be. I'm just saying, keep an open mind until seeing what the thing actually is (for all we know this whole touchscreen controller thing could be nothing but rumours), and the price, then you can start whining.


I would see it as something else, say... A sort of Mii maker where you can use a touch screen to draw custom items/facial features for your Mii and use things other than defaults. It would definitely make things a lot nicer and more diverse. Nobody would be using that one nose for every Mii they make that represents their friends/family.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll rephrase that. Some of us like playing smaller games sometimes. You don't always have to play the epic blockbuster to get an enjoyable experience.


That's what Flash games are for.


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea, flash games are good but you can't blame a small dev from wanting to make some money from their games. Just like how super meat boy started as a flash game. At the end of the day it's up to us as the consumers to decide how much it is worth. If people want to pay £1/$1 for a small game then it is up to them, and at the moment a lot of people say yes to that. Fair enough if they were trying to charge £40 for a small game ala steel diver, I take issue with that, but then all we'll see is nobody buying them.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> *Yea, flash games are good but you can't blame a small dev from wanting to make some money from their games.* Just like how super meat boy started as a flash game. At the end of the day it's up to us as the consumers to decide how much it is worth. If people want to pay £1/$1 for a small game then it is up to them, and at the moment a lot of people say yes to that. Fair enough if they were trying to charge £40 for a small game ala steel diver, I take issue with that, but then all we'll see is nobody buying them.


That's why small devs usually go to mobile systems.  Moreover, now if they want to they can make these smaller games available on gaming consoles and sold as small games via the online stores.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Memino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't understand where you're going with that...that's exactly what I'm trying to say. If they make it available for purchase on console but you can also use it portably it'll just add value to the purchase.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nikkei says that Wii 2 will be released in the latter half of 2012.



CORRECTION: An earlier version of this story miswrote the launch period listed in the Nikkei report as "latter half of 2012." The story actually says the system could be released in mid 2012.

when did this thread turn into an ipad and apps discussion who gives a fuck stay on topic!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it do that?  Normal gamers, Causual or above, don't usually go to systems for their small games and small devs.


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree, you buy a console for the big games as priority. That doesn't stop people from buying smaller games on Xbox arcade, psn, wiiware. I just think it'll be a nice feature to have if they go down that touchscreen route, I can see myself and others using the control as a portable device to play those smaller games (and possibly the bigger games too) outside. I do think however that this would be more of a secondary feature, I'm more interested to see how it will compliment actual console games.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 4, 2011)

conference is not too far but i bet u cant only have the controller to play the game. Its like the wii laptop but the screen being on the controller (is the mod). How long can u play in that state? battery life these days is really backward in comparison to the technology available (display and power consumption tech)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Yeah this is shaping up to have 3DS price tag controllers.



Can I borrow your crystal ball so I can find out what kind of girl I am going to marry because it seems you can predict the future.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 4, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need to be a genius to see that it will be a very expensive controller. A controller that doubles as handheld with a 6 inch touchscreen and tons of other shit. You think $30 to $50 for controllers for systems now can be kinda spendy when you have bad luck, imagine how expensive a mistake with one of these will be.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2011)

I feel this belongs here
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v247/DrF...if?t=1306904468

Anyway about the controller I think it will be like how the PSP and PS3 worked. How the PSP let you play some PS3 games where ever you were over wifi. Apply that to an HD nintendo system, add wifi, you got your new mario, new zelda, new -Other series here- where ever you go. A plus if it has GC support for that kind of thing >> Wind waker everywhere > to big.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> I feel this belongs here
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v247/DrF...if?t=1306904468
> 
> Anyway about the controller I think it will be like how the PSP and PS3 worked. How the PSP let you play some PS3 games where ever you were over wifi. Apply that to an HD nintendo system, add wifi, you got your new mario, new zelda, new -Other series here- where ever you go. A plus if it has GC support for that kind of thing >> Wind waker everywhere > to big.




AWESOME gif animation!


----------



## Memino (Jun 4, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> I feel this belongs here
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v247/DrF...if?t=1306904468
> 
> Anyway about the controller I think it will be like how the PSP and PS3 worked. How the PSP let you play some PS3 games where ever you were over wifi. Apply that to an HD nintendo system, add wifi, you got your new mario, new zelda, new -Other series here- where ever you go. A plus if it has GC support for that kind of thing >> Wind waker everywhere > to big.



See now that I can see, continuing a game on a train say and using cloud saves to carry on progress at home. NGP looks to be going down that same route.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 4, 2011)

Why does it sound like they might be killing the 3DS with this controller?  I mean if it's compatible with the Wii2 and it's portable, what use is the 3DS?

Need to know the specs on the controller.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 4, 2011)

Tbh they should just used the 3DS as a controller, by what it sounds like...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Tbh they should just used the 3DS as a controller, by what it sounds like...



Who knows. They might actually and I really expect it to >__>


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a wii battery pack.
I just put the wiimote in the charging slot when im not using it.
anyway i'm so glad about the rechargable battery thing.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm gonna say the system is a thick tablet, with an out-put for your tv. The main controls being in the classic controller fashion, only wireless and is compatible with the wii mote for wii games.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Why does it sound like they might be killing the 3DS with this controller?  I mean if it's compatible with the Wii2 and it's portable, what use is the 3DS?
> 
> Need to know the specs on the controller.


Controller won't be stand-alone. It'll still need the central console unit to be near, as everything will be probably streamed over BlueTooth 2.1/3.0 or something.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy access to menus, writing things down, noting things on maps, for games where you enter codes to get through a door, so Jet Set Radio 3 can be easier to do graffiti (I can dream of that game right?), better character customisation, great for level editing etc.

Imagination is a wonderful thing.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like 3DS can be used as a controller.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 4, 2011)

Neat idea.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause you know, it's not like 3rd parties didn't make power packs like the Nyko ones, which I found last twice as long as a Duracell pair of batteries. If you have 4 controllers as well, the 4 power pack kit was well worth the money considering the cost of an 8 pack of batteries to power that many controllers.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least Nintendo did one thing right with the Wii, there weren't a piss ton of poor clones by other companies. Why would they want these crappy little 3rd party companies making shoddy clones of their controllers after how bad all the N64 and GC ones were? Those things didn't last nearly as long and at least proprietary hardware is going to make it so that we get assured quality from our controllers, not junk. I have hated 3rd party controllers and can always find reasons to justify spending more money on 1st party ones because they are just generally better. If you don't want to spend a bit more money, and anyone who thinks a controller with a 6 inch screen is going to cost 250 dollars is fucking dumb, don't bother gaming because it's just going to get more expensive in the next few years as the cost of game development rises for new consoles.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2011)

A 6" touchscreen costs less than 9$ on industrial quantities:
http://www.satistronics.com/56-inch-single...fstn_p1297.html

I hope this will calm down the "z0mh 100$ contr0llerz!1!1" guys


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> A 6" touchscreen costs less than 9$ on industrial quantities:
> http://www.satistronics.com/56-inch-single...fstn_p1297.html
> 
> I hope this will calm down the "z0mh 100$ contr0llerz!1!1" guys


LOL, nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Agaiin.. tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
I just wish its an optional thing.


----------



## rip-it-up (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe they will make 2 controllers one with a screen one without.
The one with the screen comes with the console! and its upto you if you buy the screen version or the standard version when buying extra controllers for your mates etc.

They could even be hoping that if it takes off, and everyone has them on them 24/7 then most people will only really need one controller because you will always have it on you, if you go round your m8s etc.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2011)

You know, that's really cool!

People who want to play their wii2 games can play it anytime now.

Smart move, Nintendo. Now you just need some amazing third party support and a good price and you're going to earn lots.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 4, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> You know, that's really cool!
> 
> People who want to play their wii2 games can play it anytime now.
> 
> Smart move, Nintendo. Now you just need some amazing third party support and a good price and you're going to earn lots.


I doubt you be able to leave the house with it tho. I wonder if they trying to find a better idea then (which is a good idea from what I see) transfarring. 

Why did they name it that?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll know everything at E3. Hehe

Hopefully I'll be there to try it out. If I am there, I will give a hands-on impression.


----------



## Foie (Jun 4, 2011)

And I bitched that the Wii's controllers were expensive.  ($60 a wiimote+nunchuck combo plus extra for classic controllers)

This is going to be absurd.  Like in the $80-$100 price range... (my guess)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2011)

Foie said:
			
		

> And I bitched that the Wii's controllers were expensive.  ($60 a wiimote+nunchuck combo plus extra for classic controllers)
> 
> This is going to be absurd.  Like in the $80-$100 price range... (my guess)



You are acting like you are going to be buying 4 of them all at the same time, not to mention the fact that Nintendo didn't force you to buy additional components for the Wii Remote unless you wanted to play certain games. I got a Classic Controller Pro for cheaper when I bought Goldeneye though, so I am not complaining about that. You didn't have to buy them, you didn't have to buy the Motion Plus adaptor, you aren't being forced to buy additional controllers.

I'd be willing to bet that the 6 inch touch screen means there might be content that can be accessed on 3DS cartridges in the future that you could slot into the controller and download from your console, that would be cool. Or take certain games on the go with the controller if it had an SD card slot.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Foie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be buying 4 controllers at launch.

Even with all the hard core graphics and improvements nintendo is talking about, I am sure they will still have those family fun and kiddy games.
I dont usually let my brothers/family use my personal consoles(apart from Wii), and the same will be with Wiiii. I would need those controllers.

SO, the less they cost, the better its for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's true you can it has a built in rechargeable battery you can charge , unplug and play it anywhere on the screen on the controller.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 4, 2011)

I think its pretty neat, like a new VMU.


----------



## adriande2 (Jun 4, 2011)

This will probably end up like the motion controls for the Wii; some games will have it, some won't, and some will minimally/optionally use it.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 4, 2011)

Spoiler










Hopefully it's cheaper than a 3DS.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2011)

Why are people assuming the controller will be a standalone console?


----------



## Goli (Jun 4, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Why are people assuming the controller will be a standalone console?


Because they have reading comprehension problems.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 5, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Great Comment!!

And those saying the 3DS is the controller, 3DS' screen isnt 6-inches


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6in isn't really confirm either.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats what Nikkei confirmed


----------



## Valwin (Jun 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This information supposedly comes from a close 3rd party contact...
> 
> “Nintendo’s new machine is powerful and though I hate to bash, it won’t be another Dreamcast. This will be the PS2 of its generation.”



Source


O.O that would be wuite good ps2 have lots of games


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone remember that?


Spoiler










Just replace the keyboard with a screen and you almost have your café controller x)


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 5, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow if thats true Nintendo has came back to the hardcore market
though can't sleep without thinking on how the controller will be. This last 2 days before E3 will be eternals


----------



## coolness (Jun 5, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol looks nice too bad this isnot real


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Okay a normal controller for any console costs about £30, add Screen to it.. lets say £50?
> BUT FUCK! Who the fuck wants to pay £50 for a controller? A SIMPLE BASIC GAMING CONTROLLER!
> 
> A wireless 360 pad is still £40 new.
> ...


You keep saying that. How much is this going to cost please? You obviously have inside information no one else does.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Okay a normal controller for any console costs about £30, add Screen to it.. lets say £50?
> BUT FUCK! Who the fuck wants to pay £50 for a controller? A SIMPLE BASIC GAMING CONTROLLER!
> 
> "NEXT GEN GAMING" on a little screen on the controller? HD? Resolution?
> Are you fucking kidding me...


Well us Australians have to pay $100 for a PS3/360 controller...
Anyway you don't even know the price...
Plus I have a feeling it's gonna be cheaper then the other consoles...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> I think thats what Nikkei confirmed


I'm taking it for a pinch of salt 'till I actually see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully it better than I imagination and better than in writing. 

(Not saying it a bad idea)


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 6, 2011)

First image of Nintendo's Booth


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 6, 2011)

it glows in the dark! 

CONFIRMED!

lol


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it's a trick to make money of the controller.


----------

